# Gamecube



## jannerboyuk (Oct 19, 2010)

Gone a bit retro and got a gamecube. Any Top ten games recommendations from you lovely people?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2010)

The Metroid games are ok, Mario Sunshine is worth playing...the Wind Waker. If you like madly fun but hard shoot em ups you can't go wrong with Ikaruga. Likewise F Zero is pretty good. Oh and the first Star Wars game, forget it's name, but it was great fun attacking the death star.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The Metroid games are ok, Mario Sunshine is worth playing...the Wind Waker. If you like madly fun but hard shoot em ups you can't go wrong with Ikaruga. Likewise F Zero is pretty good. Oh and the first Star Wars game, forget it's name, but it was great fun attacking the death star.


 
Rouge Squadron?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Rouge Squadron?


 
Is that about men who wear make-up?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that about men who wear make-up?


 
you wish!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Rouge Squadron?


 
Yeah that's the one! The second one Rebel Strike didn't need the running about bits but you could play the first game co-op if I remember rightly...


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 19, 2010)

Resident Evil 4


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 19, 2010)

prince of persia sands of time.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 19, 2010)

Eternal Darkness
Pikmin 2


----------



## machine cat (Oct 19, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah that's the one! The second one Rebel Strike didn't need the running about bits but you could play the first game co-op if I remember rightly...


 
I can't remember much of it tbh. Just a few awesome moments - like the Death Star battle you mentioned. One of the very few good Star Wars games.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2010)

Zelda Twilight Princess was on Gamecube too, if you didn't play it on wii. Probably controls better on the gamepad and no waggle to swipe your sword.

Rogue Squadron is considered a classic. Good looking too, really smooth and lots of stuff going on around you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Resident Evil 4


 
Crap, leave that one alone.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2010)

super smash bros and def jam vendetta fight for Ny were played lots and lots and lots, Mario kart obviously.


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2010)

kained&able said:


> super smash bros and def jam vendetta fight for Ny were played lots and lots and lots, Mario kart obviously.
> 
> 
> dave


 
GC Mario Kart is very average IMO...


----------



## fogbat (Oct 20, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Eternal Darkness


 
Eternal Darkness was _brilliant_!

Proper headfuck of a game


----------



## Yetman (Oct 20, 2010)

I've got Eternal Darkness but havent got into it yet. I can recommend Monkey Ball if you've got kids, Wind Waker I got bored of and MC Double Dash isnt as good as the others in the series.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 20, 2010)

I've still got a Gamecube, collecting dust in my living room. No idea what games I had for it, though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2010)

The game I played most was Animal Crossing. Brilliant.

Wind Waker ans Super Monkey Ball were my other faves.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> GC Mario Kart is very average IMO...



the battle stuff was shit but the actual race courses i loved.

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2010)

another one for eternal darkness.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

Did 12. Not necessarily the best games, but certainly the ones I spent the most time playing...in order of how much I love them. More or less.

Resident Evil 4
Zelda: The Wind Waker
Beyond good and evil
Metroid Prime
Burnout 2
Smash Brothers Melee
Animal Crossing
Lost Kingdoms
Paper Mario: The thousand year door
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Killer 7


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> The game I played most was Animal Crossing. Brilliant.
> 
> Wind Waker ans Super Monkey Ball were my other faves.


 
Yeah played AC so much...


----------

